# ICS Update- Massive Battery Drain



## RustyMcCheese

Hi guys, Im an avid reader of this forum and the HP Touchpad forum, I cant seem to find a thread with a solution to this issue. I awoke this morning and received my ICS update from Verizon (WV) Install went fine, it froze up on its first boot but after finding a thread on here with similar issues that was fixed quickly. I noticed a few things not long after the update.

My phone was 100% fully charged and unplugged during the ICS update, My phone started getting VERY hot, similar to when Im streaming a movie or playing a very graphical game. The problem was the phone was just sitting there doing nothing. So I made sure to update all of my apps and enabled Juice defender. I live in an area with low signal so I quickly switched to airplane mode (although with JD I usually never have to do this) I turned my wifi back on so I could still use twitter etc. The phone was still hot and next thing I know I see my battery life was almost 50% gone!

I plugged the phone back in and lef twifi on. I picked the phone up awhile later and noticed a big problem, it was still hot and the charge had not chnaged in almost an HOUR of charging. I turned the wifi OFF and left the phone alone. an hour later the phone had cooled and was again recharging.

I decided to fully charge the phone to 100% Even leaving it on charge for around 1 hour after it said 100%. and use badass battery to see WTF was going on in my phone. After it fully charged I have the phone and stats infront of me.

_1 Hour and 7 minutes. Phone is at 64% battery// 40.9% Screen // 52.3% Apps /// All other factors are 1.5% or less_

_APPS:_
_27.8% MEDIA_
_12.6% System (*WAKELOCK*)_
_4.9% Google Play Music_

_Everything else is less thant 1%_

_MEDIA included processes:_
_android.process.media_

_System (*WAKELOCK*) included processes_
_*wakelock*_
_mediaserver_

_Also because the information is here._

_CPU Minutes used._
_MEDIA- 40m 26s_
_System (*WAKELOCK*)- 17m 54s_

If anyone has any information for me on how I can get this crap to stop ruining my ICS experience (not to mention the use of my phone) I would be greatly appreciative!


----------



## CollinJames

I assume you already tried a hard reboot, yeah? My next step would be to do a factory reset and start fresh. If the issue is still happening I would re-flash ICS, or if you're not comfortable with that then maybe take it to VZW and get yourself a shiny new drm!


----------



## mashwa74

I aahave experienced the same problem too. My Razr Maxx has been going for two days and now it is twelve hours it is at 40 percent. It is a crazy drain i have never seen before. Anyone got any answers!!!!!


----------



## R3Ds

And you think they would give us a option to go back to gingerbread. Maybe they will, but I don't think so.

R3Ds Themes


----------



## RustyMcCheese

UPDATE: Well after using CPU spy and seeing that my phone was locked into 1200mhz despite doing everything i could think of, shutting down anything I could think of etc. I finally factory reset, brought back my fav apps one at a time keeping track of CPU cycles and battery usage. Everything now works PERFECTLY. Loving the ICS and the phone is better than ever.

UPDATE 2: SO... I just forced an update on my wifes phone to bring her RAZR into the ICS goodness.... BOOM same excact problem! She has even less apps ect than I ever though of.... This has to be a huge problem with what Verizon pushed out, I kinda feel sad for those who just bought the phone to be a good phone and have to take it back to a store (in my case thats more than an hour drive one way) Seems like this should have already been caught and fixed before I DL the update to my wifes phone today.

So in short, if your RAZR is spinning its CPU brains out and your loosing 30-40% batter/hour when the phone is sitting there with the screen off, its factory reset time until someone finds an easier way... GOOD LUCK OUT THERE.


----------



## sgtguthrie

RustyMcCheese said:


> UPDATE: Well after using CPU spy and seeing that my phone was locked into 1200mhz despite doing everything i could think of, shutting down anything I could think of etc. I finally factory reset, brought back my fav apps one at a time keeping track of CPU cycles and battery usage. Everything now works PERFECTLY. Loving the ICS and the phone is better than ever.
> 
> UPDATE 2: SO... I just forced an update on my wifes phone to bring her RAZR into the ICS goodness.... BOOM same excact problem! She has even less apps ect than I ever though of.... This has to be a huge problem with what Verizon pushed out, I kinda feel sad for those who just bought the phone to be a good phone and have to take it back to a store (in my case thats more than an hour drive one way) Seems like this should have already been caught and fixed before I DL the update to my wifes phone today.
> 
> So in short, if your RAZR is spinning its CPU brains out and your loosing 30-40% batter/hour when the phone is sitting there with the screen off, its factory reset time until someone finds an easier way... GOOD LUCK OUT THERE.


I've seen nothing like this elsewhere. It sounds to me like a corrupt download or something. Mine usually hangs out at 300mhz most of the time...

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trevor

A thing that helped me out was I let my battery run completely out until my phone died. Then I plugged it in and let it charge comepletely without doing anything on it. Now I am getting pretty good battery life. It'll usually last 12 hours with 2-3 hours with screen on


----------

